# Problem with special characters in the dictionaries



## Dymn

Hi all,

I don't know if problems about the dictionaries are in the scope of this forum, but the thing is for the last days when I input a word with diacritics in the German-English dictionary it's replaced by some other characters, which gives a page about similar words instead of going directly to the word I wanted.

For example, _blühen _is changed to _blÃ¼hen_. I see this also happens with the Spanish-English dictionary.

Does anyone have the same problem?

Thank you


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hello

I have no problem viewing this entry and I don't see any weird characters

blühen - Wörterbuch Deutsch-Englisch - WordReference.com


----------



## Dymn

I didn't express myself correctly. I don't have any problems viewing the entry either, but I do when I input the word in the search bar.


----------



## mkellogg

Entering words with accents in the search bar has encoding issues. It is best to use the search box in Wordreference's webpage.


----------



## geooo

Hi all,

Thank you, Dymn: I'm having exactly the same problem, it's driving me mad. 

For example, I want to search for 'ilusión' in the Spanish-English dictionary, but for the last few days it comes back as 'ilusiÃ³n'. This has never happened before. When I click on the 'suggestion' that appears, it just takes me to the 'ilusiÃ³n' page (i.e. nothing). The only way I can get to the right page is to search for it on Google then click the link.... and mkellogg, it happens wherever I search for it.

Can anyone help?

Many thanks


----------



## Peterdg

You can circumvent the problem by typing the word you are searching for without the tilde: i.e. type  _ilusion_. The search engine does not use the tildes while searching.

Anyway, what are you using (PC, tablet, I-phone, Android phone, browser) because for me, it all works perfectly.


----------



## mkellogg

I see the problem now. I just put in a temporary fix that I think should solve the problem. Let me know if it is still happening.


----------



## geooo

It's working perfectly now! Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## geooo

Hello, 

I'm afraid the same thing is happening again:

ilusión becomes ilusiÃ³n 
cariño becomes cariÃ±o 
tulipán becomes tulipÃ¡n 
etc.

I can't get onto the relevant page from the search suggestions because it 'autocorrects' the term ("No English translation found for 'cariÃ±o'. Did you mean...").




Any ideas?

Many thanks


----------



## mkellogg

geooo said:


> I'm afraid the same thing is happening again


Damn. I can't replicate it this time. Anybody else seeing this on the homepage (www.wordreference.com)?

Geooo, please watch your email. My developer might write you asking for more information or to do some testing.


----------



## Peterdg

mkellogg said:


> Anybody else seeing this on the homepage (www.wordreference.com)?


No. It all works correctly for me (Chrome  79.0.3945.130 )


----------



## geooo

Hi,

Turns out it works fine if I return to the homepage, it just goes strange when I'm already on a definition page. 

And yes feel free to get in touch, thank you.


----------

